# Saw my honey last night on Letterman



## chemistry_geek (Jul 4, 2002)

I was flippin' through the channels last night just before going to bed and I heard that my honey was announced as a guest on the The Late Show with David Letterman.  I was in Bliss.  Check out the picture...the hair, the lack of gawdy makeup, and the dress (to die for) all speaks of innocent elegence.  Do I sound like Niles Crane or what?  I'll admit she may be a little young for me (she's like 14 years younger than me), but she sure is going to be another Audry Hepburn.  Now if Hollywood still made movies like "Breakfast at Tiffany's".

You know, I just can't imagine late night television without Letterman.  He is the KING of late night television.  Remember Mujibur & Sirajul?  How about Rupert Jee?  It's a good thing he had that triple (or quadruple) bypass surgury.  I couldn't imagine Craig Killborn taking over that time slot.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 4, 2002)

I agree


----------



## scruffy (Jul 4, 2002)

She looks way to skinny.  The protruding ribs in the middle of the chest (not to mention the almost complete lack of breasts) just says "eating disorder" to me.  

Altogether unsexy to me, but then nobody's asking me.  Chacun à son gout.


----------



## themacko (Jul 4, 2002)

I'd throw it in her.  


And yeah, Letterman is the best thing on latenight (unless there's something good about chimps on the Discovery Channel).


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *She looks way to skinny.  The protruding ribs in the middle of the chest (not to mention the almost complete lack of breasts) just says "eating disorder" to me.
> 
> Altogether unsexy to me, but then nobody's asking me.  Chacun à son gout. *



Way too Skinny?!!!  She's juuuuust right. Some women will never have breasts, it's in their genes and I don't condone breast implants.  Besides, I'm not a "breast man", I'm an "leg man". 

If you look at her face (cheeks) and arms near the shoulders, there seems to be a substantial amount of muscle tone.  She's not too thin.  The likely reason her ribs are visible between her breasts is that she doesn't have fat cell deposition there, which is good, she's probably not eating a lot of junk food.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 6, 2002)

Like I say, to each his own.  Marilyn Monroe had what I consider a very sexy body, and any actress built like her would probably be considered too fat these days.

And I agree, breast implants would just be comical if it weren't for their being implanted under the skin in an unnecessary and risky surgery.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scruffy _
> *She looks way to skinny.  The protruding ribs in the middle of the chest (not to mention the almost complete lack of breasts) just says "eating disorder" to me.  *



I don't know, I've seen the paparazi pics to prove you wrong.

She is so HOT


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

You guys have it all wrong...

...she's all mine! 

No really, I've liked her for the longest time, I have a HUGE (328 MB) folder with pictures of her (modest mind you). Now I can add the four posted here, oh joy! 





LOL


----------



## Paragon (Jul 6, 2002)

Why don't you share one of the best then and let us all enjoy her...


----------



## Trip (Jul 6, 2002)

Will do...expect a new thread to start up.


----------



## Paragon (Jul 6, 2002)

it will be an instant classic...trust me.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *You guys have it all wrong...
> 
> ...she's all mine!
> ...



Can I FTP those pics from you?  Really!


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *
> 
> Can I FTP those pics from you?  Really! *



Yes, me too if you are going to set that up.


----------



## adambyte (Jul 7, 2002)

These days more and more people find beauty in skinny people. *shrugs* but I'm with Scruffy. I'd rather have a woman with curves. And, yeah, she probably would be deemed "too fat" by today's standards. Kind of annoying.

On a side note, when "Bridget Jones' Diary" came out, it was reported that Renee Zellweger gained a little weight for the role. I saw the movie and thought she looked absolutely perfect. Not too fat, not too skinny. Go fig.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 7, 2002)

I read about two thirds of Bridget Jones Diary before I got bored, I assume the movie more or less mirrors it...  She spends an inordinate amount of time fussing about her weight, and she's supposed to be quite a bit overweight.  So for the movie, she had to gain a lot of weight, and managed to get up to looking positively healthy, maybe even a pound or two over an ideal weight.

Did anyone see the two pictures that got published a while back, two shots of her side by side?  One was"fat" for the movie, and the other back to being skinny for the opening?  She looked like an healthy attractive woman in the first, and like someone dying from some wasting sickness in the second.


----------



## Trip (Jul 7, 2002)

*Couldn't help but laught at that.
It's sad though, because today that's very much true. 

*kicks his 56k modem for being to phat*


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 7, 2002)

add me onto the ftp list
 when is that thread coming, trip?


----------



## Trip (Jul 7, 2002)

It's coming, having some trouble with things.
And too busy to chat around MacOSX.com now-a-days.


----------



## machagintosh (Jul 14, 2002)

A hound, deserving not of a caber


----------



## machagintosh (Jul 14, 2002)

Forget the hounds-
Check this out ....... a REAL Kilt-lifter!
Ann Oost .......a piece of C21st ass 
(PC free Speech)


----------



## machagintosh (Jul 14, 2002)

Huckleberry NO AMORE
Ann Oost:THE....... Belgian BABE 
http://perso.club-internet.fr/yangabin/modeles/anoost/anoost.html
OPEN ALL THE PIX.......GET ADDICTED!


----------



## xoot (Jul 14, 2002)

Hmmm... people seem to write in all caps when they get close to a Natalie Portman thread. Not me, though. I got vaccinated against that disease.


----------

